# Welcome to New Jersey



## P-E (Oct 30, 2014)

So, my company is sending me to New Jersey in two weeks. I'm not sure what to expect. I've seen an episode of Jersey Shore and watched a Jets game. It all seems kinda scary.

I've been told that they have a nice turnpike and an awesome airport in Newark that is right near brewery with a pipeline that feeds the airport bars.

I've been to New York City and have seen NJ from a distance. Besides all the smoke stacks and chemical plants it seems like a nice place.

Any advice: what to do, travel tips, customs of the native folk?

Many thanks.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2014)

Don't drive like an @$$h0l3. We hate that. It's an ugly place with ugly people, but there are a few places not so armpitty. Where are you staying?


----------



## P-E (Oct 30, 2014)

Boss told me Exit 8


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2014)

On the turnpike?


----------



## P-E (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe he said Motel 8.


----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 30, 2014)

Anything South of Raritan or West Rte 287 is nice. Otherwise you stand a chance of getting robbed.


----------



## P-E (Oct 30, 2014)

Maybe I can get out of this.


----------



## engineergurl (Oct 31, 2014)

Don't try to pump your own gas


----------



## frazil (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Oct 31, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> Don't try to pump your own gas


this

fist pumps only


----------



## P-E (Oct 31, 2014)

I've made my appointment at the travel clinic for Tuesday. Hep c and tequila shots are recommend.


----------



## cement (Nov 2, 2014)

Must go here: http://www.jimmybuff.com/display.php?page=home


----------



## cement (Nov 2, 2014)

Exit 8 has its own FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exit-8-On-NJ-Turnpike/123825591003054.

That's a pretty nice part of NJ, go visit Princeton if you have time.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2014)

cement said:


> Exit 8 has its own FB page: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Exit-8-On-NJ-Turnpike/123825591003054.
> 
> That's a pretty nice part of NJ, go visit Princeton if you have time.


Like I said, small pockets of nice. Otherwise crap


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 2, 2014)

Buy tastycakes


----------



## P-E (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking for flights. The project has a tight budget. I see one from Logan to Newark with only one stop at o'hare.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2014)

That's crazy. How is it cheaper to go from logan to Newark, via ohare? I always thought the shortest distance between two points is a straight line...

:dunno:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 2, 2014)

Last year I was trying to fly to Myrtle Beach and found it was cheaper to fly there with a layover in Charlotte than it was to fly to Charlotte (same flight). It was cheaper to get on a 2nd plane and fly further.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll never understand the rationale of the airlines.


----------



## P-E (Nov 3, 2014)

The project is in south Brunswick. Looks like exit 8. Looks to be near a winery called the grape escape. I may need lots of that.


----------



## P-E (Nov 13, 2014)

Getting ready for the trip tomorrow. Looking to be a drive by trip. Anyone ever been to raritan? Need to suggest a let's-not-get-mugged a lot lunch spot.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

sorry. I'm not from there. pack kevlar though


----------



## P-E (Nov 13, 2014)

And heat


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 13, 2014)

Don't worry, we're here to help:

&gt;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxPGzj2L3n0


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

power-engineer said:


> Looking for flights. The project has a tight budget. I see one from Logan to Newark with only one stop at o'hare.




It's only 260 miles from Boston to South Brunswick! Drive!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 13, 2014)

John Rocker was RIGHT!!!


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

Hey, I did your mother last night — she's a whore.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 13, 2014)

Simmer down there, Sean Connery


----------



## csb (Nov 13, 2014)

http://www.searchquotes.com/quotes/author/John_Rocker/


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## P-E (Nov 13, 2014)

csb said:


> power-engineer said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for flights. The project has a tight budget. I see one from Logan to Newark with only one stop at o'hare.
> ...


Original plan was to fly but got saddled with a meeting first in southern ct
On the bright side I avoid newark.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 13, 2014)

The airport is fine. You won't have any other than normal issues there. Just don't go sight seeing in the city.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Nov 13, 2014)

NJMike, you need to move. I say you should become FLMike.


----------



## P-E (Nov 13, 2014)

Snafu International Airport


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

Sapper said:


> NJMike, you need to move. I say you should become FLMike.


I was thinking CTMike


----------



## matt267 PE (Nov 14, 2014)

No CT is too close to RI. Make it AKmike.


----------



## P-E (Nov 14, 2014)

Got to keep him in a pcs state


----------



## Supe (Nov 14, 2014)

Where in Southern Connecticut? Bridgeport, I hope. Then you get to see both the armpit, and butthole!


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

Somebody call 9-1-1...grammar police are about the descend.

I always think of him as FMLMike.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

I love you too csb-iatch


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

And yes. You're not your


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

csb said:


> I always think of him as FMLMike.


And yes today, FML because I am standing here watching a hole drain in 28 degree weather.


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > I always think of him as FMLMike.
> ...


there is a bucket in your hole


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

That is correct. Open bottom, perforated bucket with 1" graduations


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 14, 2014)

There's a hole in your bucket, dear Mike, dear Mike

There's a hole in your bucket, oh what shall you do


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> I love you too csb-iatch


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> That is correct. Open bottom, perforated bucket with 1" graduations


5-gallon bucket? How deep do you have to run your perc test? Over here, we need to be a minimum of 36" (frost depth).


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

If they did to 36", they find bodies.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

FLBuff PE said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > That is correct. Open bottom, perforated bucket with 1" graduations
> ...


State code calls for 12" test. It's for the select fill in the bottom of septic bed so the chances of frost occurring at the time of the test are slim.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm surprised that no one has took a piss in it yet....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice. I like that system...I might have to come up with something similar (but to account for depth) in our office. I usually just use a survey stake placed over the hole and a tape.


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

kevo_55 said:


> I'm surprised that no one has took a piss in it yet....


I did when no one was watching


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 14, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> State code calls for 12" test.





FLBuff PE said:


> but to account for depth


Calling CSB...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)

knight1fox3 said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > State code calls for 12" test.
> ...


size queen


----------



## csb (Nov 14, 2014)

They'll tell you it's 12"...


----------



## NJmike PE (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 14, 2014)

Several retests may be necessary, with repeated insertion into the hole.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2014)




----------

